# Joinery Suggestion



## tommyc325 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone

Im working on a rush project for my friend. Building him a Record Player stand. At the moment I thinking it would best to use Glue / Dados / Rabbets / pocket holes.

I dont normally like to use pocket holes but with out going full mortise and tenon I'm not sure how else to join this together.

I would love your suggestions.

Here's a few pics of the model I created in Sketch Up.


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

assuming you are using veneered plywood, why not use a bunch of dowels? Turn those lighter, hardwood section into face frames like you'd use for cabinets, and dowel them while thing right to the plywood structure? If you're using plywood, glue the back panel right on to add rigidity… line-up the holes, dowel the top right on. The face frame could be doweled, or pockets screwed depending on thickness I guess.

Dowels would provide some strength and be out of sight- quick and easy, just line them up correctly.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

This is standard carcass construction, and rabbets/dados + glue should be strong enough. Don't need pocket screws. You don't seem to have any frame members other than the legs. I see four legs, bottom, shelf and top. There isn't anything intersection of the frame to put an M+T into. Rabbet the legs to accept the sides and back, dado for the bottom and shelf. Are the panels ply (veneered) or glued up solid wood? Doesn't really matter, but ply would be stronger. Your model shows the dado for the shelf on the back legs going all the way though, but I would do that as a stopped dado. Dado the back panel for the bottom and shelf.

Depending on what the panels are made from, you might need to account for expansion of the top (assuming it's solid wood) against the side panels/legs. If that's not much of a concern, you can M+T or dowel the top to the legs. If it is a concern, you might need something fancier.


----------



## tommyc325 (Sep 8, 2014)

> This is standard carcass construction, and rabbets/dados + glue should be strong enough. Don t need pocket screws. You don t seem to have any frame members other than the legs. I see four legs, bottom, shelf and top. There isn t anything intersection of the frame to put an M+T into. Rabbet the legs to accept the sides and back, dado for the bottom and shelf. Are the panels ply (veneered) or glued up solid wood? Doesn t really matter, but ply would be stronger. Your model shows the dado for the shelf on the back legs going all the way though, but I would do that as a stopped dado. Dado the back panel for the bottom and shelf.
> 
> Depending on what the panels are made from, you might need to account for expansion of the top (assuming it s solid wood) against the side panels/legs. If that s not much of a concern, you can M+T or dowel the top to the legs. If it is a concern, you might need something fancier.
> 
> - brtech


BRTECH - Are you saying make the box by its self first and then rabbit out the inside of the legs and just glue them on to the corners of the box


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would use pocket holes and glue if that's what you have. It will be quick and a glue joint, even a butt joint, is very strong. Glue alone will hold it together for a long time, decades, the screws are just acting as reinforcements and clamps.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I would, yes.

You can just rabbet the sides and back into the legs without making a box, but it would be stronger if the sides joined to the back and the legs added reinforcement.


----------



## tommyc325 (Sep 8, 2014)

> I would, yes.
> 
> You can just rabbet the sides and back into the legs without making a box, but it would be stronger if the sides joined to the back and the legs added reinforcement.
> 
> - brtech


So is this what your saying?

Here's a view of the carcass with one side hidden.









Here's the view of the leg with the stopped dado on the side to receive the corners or the carcass.









Here's everything together.









Sorry for all the images. Im a very visual person. Yes everything except the legs will be plywood.


----------

